# New Logo What do ya'll think??



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Alan Wolford took our idea and drew this!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks pretty good! New name also?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*New Name*

Yep, I am trying to slow down a bit and this is my two sons David and Daniel's Company. I am just a "spare part" as needed!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

This is Jeff, Matt's old neighbor. We're stationed in South Carolina now. Tell the boys I said what's up!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Pretty cool.. But i thought the welding cable comes out the the bottom of the heliarc(Tig) Rig?? They have it coming out of where the tungtsen goes. I may be wrong.. just a observation looks good though :thumbup:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Yep, I am trying to slow down a bit and this is my two sons David and Daniel's Company. I am just a "spare part" as needed!


 
Best of luck on slowing down brother. You sure left em some big shoes to fill.:yes:. But they can hold their own..wishing ya'll continued success:thumbsup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Snatch it said:


> Pretty cool.. But i thought the welding cable comes out the the bottom of the heliarc(Tig) Rig?? They have it coming out of where the tungtsen goes. I may be wrong.. just a observation looks good though :thumbup:


 
Now you have me Doubting if the Fish is even holding the dang thing... I say Photoshop...........................................lol

Good looking Logo...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Got the cable changed*









Alan revised it for us. Now....What do ya'll think!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I still say Photoshop......That fish ain't holding that thing...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Snagged Line said:


> I still say Photoshop......That fish ain't holding that thing...


When have you ever seen a fish hold anything outside of his mouth? That logo looks good....and he's holding his own!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Way Kool.

Good luck in your business........


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Where is your shop?:001_huh:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

aquaholic said:


> Where is your shop?:001_huh:


try the ph # on the logo arty:arty:arty:


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Left message 3 days ago..no response:thumbdown:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Call me at 850 554 6172. We are at Pelicans Perch opposite Harborview and across the bayou from Daybreak.







Some recent work!!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*That's my Shenanigans !*

I don't have to put up the bimini anymore and I don't have to take it down or drive slow while it's in use. My pretty little bald head doesn't need to be afraid anymore. My wife even said she wants to go out on the first trip with it up. I can't wait to use it and not bang into the multiple skinny little poles that held up the old one. Thanks again guys and my kids love it too. I can't wait. You should've got a side shot and made the kids real happy. thanks again, Mike


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Here ya go*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

crick in the neck









Jimmy


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Thnxs Jimmy!! Not real good with this phone.


----------

